# Holy shit, 300 looks like it is going to be the most epic movie ever



## Mastodon (Dec 8, 2006)

http://playlist.yahoo.com/makeplaylist.dll?id=1529799&sdm=web&qtw=480&qth=300

Apparently they used some new type of color scheme. It looks freakin fantastic.


----------



## Donnie (Dec 8, 2006)

Wow! That looks pretty damn cool.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 8, 2006)

Pretty interesting!


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 8, 2006)

Yet more Frank Miller goodness on screen.  Frank Miler is the creator of Sin City, a bad ass movie, and whose Batman:Year One was in large part the basis for Batman Begins.


----------



## forelander (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow actually looks good...of all the movies like this braveheart and gladiator have been the only two I liked, all the others (troy, king authur etc) have been pieces of shit. Plus, this scores points for NIN in the trailer.


----------



## Steve (Dec 9, 2006)

_





"Joey, do you like movies about gladiators?"



_300 looks fantastic!


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 9, 2006)

definately have to see this \m/


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 10, 2006)

http://playlist.yahoo.com/makeplaylist.dll?id=1529799&sdm=web&qtw=480&qth=300


Yeah I have been psyched about this for a while 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=15266


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 10, 2006)

that preview was so epic I expected some power metal to come on, but it didn't 

Somebody needs to make a vikings movie so they can have Amon Amarth going the whole movie \m/


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 10, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> that preview was so epic I expected some power metal to come on, but it didn't
> 
> Somebody needs to make a vikings movie so they can have Amon Amarth going the whole movie \m/




+1  That would rule


----------



## Naren (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow. That looked pretty sweet. And playing Nine Inch Nails' "Just Like You Imagined" in the preview was also very cool (always loved that song). Kinda reminded me of Lord Of The Rings...


----------



## Pauly (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh my god.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Dec 11, 2006)

I've just discovered the meaning of my existance, and it is to watch this movie.


----------



## Pauly (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.apple.com/trailers/wb/300/trailer1/


----------



## sevenstringdeath (Dec 11, 2006)

looks pretty badass


----------



## Pauly (Dec 12, 2006)

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> I've just discovered the meaning of my existance, and it is to watch this movie.



I think even Chuck Norris would appreciate this movie, even though Chuck could no doubt take on a million opponents with his arms tied behind his back.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Dec 12, 2006)

Pauly said:


> I think even Chuck Norris would appreciate this movie, even though Chuck could no doubt take on a million opponents with his arms tied behind his back.



Heh. You know that massive pile of bodies there? That was chuck. With a pint in one hand and he didnt even spill a drop


----------



## Drew (Dec 12, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Apparently they used some new type of color scheme. It looks freakin fantastic.



Yeah, there's definitely something crazy going on with the lighting... Everything looks artificial, almost, in a way that's actually kind of appealing. 

Interesting.


----------



## Pauly (Dec 12, 2006)

If you go to the website, you'll see that much like Sin City, only the actors are real.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Drew said:


> Yeah, there's definitely something crazy going on with the lighting... Everything looks artificial, almost, in a way that's actually kind of appealing.
> 
> Interesting.



Yep. This is a trademark of MIller's. Much of his owrk is rather dark and foreboding. He seems to love to show a contrast between blacks/greys/general darkness and the color red. This movie seems to be about that whole concept, oddly enough, as well.


----------

